# Cruelty-free anti-aging face/eye cream recs?



## saycrackagain (Dec 26, 2013)

hi people. I'm running way low on night cream and eye cream and need to get more. I want to stick with firming/anti-aging/retinol type products, but the best reviews are on L'Oreal Youth Code which tests on animals. Anyone know any cruelty-free and maybe vegan types that actually work?


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know if they actually work (I question if any anti-aging really works), but Burt's Bees makes an anti-aging eye cream. I got it on clearance and like it. I like most of Burt's Bees products.


----------



## feemia (Jan 2, 2014)

Paula's Choice in cruelty-free. You can also go here on her website and search for reviews of other brands. There's a box to check in the search criteria for "no animal testing". http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia/reviews/advancedsearch/


----------



## OiiO (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if they actually work (I question if any anti-aging really works), but Burt's Bees makes an anti-aging eye cream. I got it on clearance and like it. I like most of Burt's Bees products.
Do you mean Pomegranate eye cream? I used that one a few years ago, and it really does erase fine lines.


----------



## MEGBeauty (Jan 2, 2014)

I've recently been switching out some of my products with Derma E. All of their stuff is GMO free, vegan, cruelty free, and paraben free. So far, I've been really impressed with the line. It's definitely worth checking out! Use the store locator on their website, they sell all over. Good luck! 

http://dermae.com


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 5, 2014)

Ole Henriksen 'Express The Truth' CrÃ¨me (Face)
 

100% Pure Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream (Eye)


----------



## melliemelissa (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, there are lots of products for coping up with skin problems but recently I switched up with dermology products and I found these products quite effective and good for skin. You can also try and the best part is that it is also available online on cheap price. Dermology.us was the source where I found dermology products with full information. If you want to buy it click here: http://bit.ly/1euHqWp.


----------



## Jacythomas001 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi saycrackagain,

I have been using Yllume anti-aging cream since 2 yrs, it really works very well and helps to impove the fine lines on the face. When u will try it, you will yourself feel the difference in your skin.


----------

